# Electronics on grab bar



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Do not mount the grab bar directly to the non-liner hull of the Waterman. Or any thing else for that matter without first having a piece of phenolic board epoxied/glassed to the cockpit to support what ever you mount in the cockpit including cooler straps. Most people used the coffin box to mount equipment and batteries or even a strapped down Yeti. Fiber glass/ Kevlar will not hold screws and in your application could crack the glass. See my Texas view from the skiff reports for mounting/steering options. I have had three tiller skiffs no grab bars but you need the right poling platform to steer from the stern deck. Dual motor controls, one on the bulkhead and the other on the poling platform and gps on the poling platform with a Ram swivel mount. Or if you are uncomfortable steering from the stern deck you can stand or sit in the cockpit and mount the gps on the bulkhead with a Ram extended mount. Tiller steer is not as popular as consoles.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Action Johnson said:


> Well, being new to the entirety of boating i am trying to figure out how some people execute certain rigging. I am wanting to mount a grab bar to the floor of my waterman 16 and run a GPS and my trim tab controls up there as well. How can i do this and keep the wiring hidden? or is that possible at all. I am not 100% sure where i am wanting the grab bar, if i mount it half on the gunnel half on the floor that will be no problem, but if i try to center it on the floor the wires are going to have to go somewhere i am just curious if anyone else has seen something similar and how it was done.
> 
> Thanks for any help,
> 
> Robert


This is a nice set-up ( scroll down til you see the grab bar).
http://www.microskiff.com/threads/f...m-east-cape-grab-bar-jump-seat-console.36724/
I am doing a grab bar something like this to attach to the front of my side console for support of the console and to mount the GPS. As sjrobin mentioned though, this is problematic for a non-liner hull.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Action Johnson said:


> Well, being new to the entirety of boating i am trying to figure out how some people execute certain rigging. I am wanting to mount a grab bar to the floor of my waterman 16 and run a GPS and my trim tab controls up there as well. How can i do this and keep the wiring hidden? or is that possible at all. I am not 100% sure where i am wanting the grab bar, if i mount it half on the gunnel half on the floor that will be no problem, but if i try to center it on the floor the wires are going to have to go somewhere i am just curious if anyone else has seen something similar and how it was done.
> 
> Thanks for any help,
> 
> Robert


Action- I'm having this same convo right now with my builder on a non liner build. It can be done. All it cost is time and money. With the side mount, there are zero issues. With a center GB, they would have to lay down extra core to allow for the bigger chase tube to center GB. I guess the trim tab wiring is bulkier than the standard nav,bilge, anchor light wiring which poses the problem. In order to get the tab switch in the center they would need to fair in 2pcs of 5/8" dynacell core to allow for the extra room. This creates a different problem. In order to keep the weight and cost down, they would add the 2pcs of core to just in front of the center GB which would then create a lip and water would not drain properly. Might as well have a liner waterman at that point. If you could live with the trim tab switches on the bulkhead then issue with the lip is removed. Again this is what my builder and I discussed. hope that helps


----------

